# Resedit macOS 6 à 9



## Langellier (11 Avril 2004)

Bonjour

Après des années d'ignorance (impardonnable !) de Resedit, je souhaite enfin m'initier à cet éditeur de ressource pour 68k et ppc, de façon à mieux maîtriser les nombreux vieux macs de mon musée.
Je cherche donc un ouvrage en Français expliquant son fonctionnement.


----------



## Oizo (11 Avril 2004)

Bonjour,

Il y a un livre, assez ancien mais toujours disponible sur Internet,  ici .

Un peu plus récent, mais pas d'achat en ligne :
CLAVIEZ Jacques 
ResEdit 2.1.
_Léditeur de ressources du Macintosh.
Dunod Tech.
Paris.
1992.
Un petit livre agréable pour faire connaissance avec ResEdit, un peu ancien._
@@


----------



## Langellier (18 Avril 2004)

Bonjour

Merci pour le renseignement. C'est le livre qu'il me faut.Les librairies m'annoncent qu'il est épuisé. Je vais essayer auprès du CNAM comme vous me l'indiquiez.


----------



## Langellier (13 Septembre 2010)

La page présentant Resedit avec documentation et lien de téléchargement est ici :
http://bernard.langellier.pagesperso-orange.fr/info/resedit.html


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2010)

Et bé, ça c'est une remontée


----------



## grumff (14 Septembre 2010)

Écoute, y'en a qu'on revoit jamais une fois qu'ils ont trouvé la réponse à leur question, alors personnellement j'apprécie celui qui vient partager la solution qu'il a trouvée 6 ans après.  Certains devraient en prendre de la graine.


----------



## Céroce (15 Septembre 2010)

Ah, mais non, il vont revenir, il faut juste être patients


----------

